# Fabarms/H&K Fp6



## Casca (Mar 31, 2006)

Hello Everyone,
I need help.I own a H&K FP6 shotgun& would like to change the stock to a (FULL STOCK WITH PISTOL GRIP)..I've looked everywhere I know to ,with no luck.Can anyone help?
Thanks in advance.


----------

